# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ảnh đẹp du lịch >  Đà Lạt - tôi yêu - Ảnh đẹp du lịch

## hangnt

Một sắc hoa Đà Lạt



Hoa dại làm nên nét đẹp riêng



Dâu tây được trồng ở Đà Lạt



Hồ Xuân Hương êm đềm, trong xanh



Thác Pongour nước chảy xiết





Thành phố đẹp kì ảo trong sương mờ



Đà Lạt rực rỡ mùa hoa dã quỳ



Một góc nhìn của hồ Suối Vàng



Đồi Cù trong ánh nắng ban mai



Hồ Tuyền Lâm



Thác Pongour hùng vĩ

----------


## hangnt

Hồ Than Thở



Hồ Suối Vàng nhìn từ đỉnh Lang Biang



Hoa hồng dây



Hồ Xuân Hương thơ mộng trong buổi chiều tà



Suối vàng suối bạc



Trai làng Langbiang ở Lạc Dương!



Đà Lạt mùa phượng tím!



"Kết duyên" với thành phố mộng mơ, mimosa đã trở thành loại hoa tượng trưng riêng cho Đà Lạt.



Thác Datanla.



Hồ Xuân Hương mùa nước.

----------


## gamemb

Ôi cảnh ở đây đẹp quá, có dịp đi du lịch mình sẽ chọn thành phố hoa này làm điểm đến,  :Big Grin:  , khí hậu ở đây se se lạnh, thích thật

----------


## dlhoanggia

ăn đặc sản _đà lạt_ ở đâu
Sau một ngày đi tham quan dã ngoại và sau một buổi tối đi dạo bên bờ hồ Xuân Hương, du khách cần ăn khuya một chút có thể ghé qua hẻm ấp Ánh Sáng ở ngay bờ hồ để tìm một tô bún Huế cay cay 
Chi tiết ...


_Trà atiso đà lạt_
Đây cũng là đặc sản của Đà Lạt và ít có du khách nào khi đến Đà Lạt mà không mua vài gói trà atisô về uống cũng như làm quà cho người thân. Cao atisô nấu từ lá atisô (vì các thành phần khác nhiều nước, ít hoạt chất). Đặc điểm của cao atisô là đắng, nhưng để lại dư vị ngòn ngọt. Mỗi ngày dùng 5-10 gr dạng cao mềm, uống lâu dài sẽ có tác dụng tốt
Chi tiết ...


Món ngon đà lạt
Dạo quanh chợ Đà Lạt trong ngày mưa phùn …mà được thưởng thức 01 tô cháo gà nóng là một điều tuyệt với nhất….mùi hành tây hòa với hương vị gà đậm ngọt có trong tô cháo làm mọi thứ cứ lung tung

Đặc sản đà lạt
Đà Lạt được mệnh danh là vương quốc của các loài hoa, Đà Lạt ấp ủ trong mình hương sắc của đất trời rồi ban tặng cho con người. Mỗi loài hoa mang một tiếng nói riêng, hoa cho ngày đầu hò hẹn, hoa thay lời tỏ tình nồng nàn, hoa nói hộ những lời chia xa,
Chi tiết ...


Hướng Dẫn Du Lịch Đà Lạt
Đà Lạt là một thành phố trực thuộc tỉnh và tỉnh lị tỉnh Lâm Đồng, nằm trên cao nguyên Lâm Viên, ở độ cao 1500 m so với mặt nước biển và diện tích tự nhiên: 393,29 km². Thành phố Đà Lạt nằm trong cao nguyên Lang Biang, phía Bắc tỉnh Lâm Đồng
Chi tiết ...


Chương trình Festival hoa Đà Lạt 2012
Festival hoa Đà Lạt lần thứ 4 năm 2012 sẽ diễn ra từ ngày 30-12-2011 đến ngày 3-1-2012 tại thành phố Đà Lạt, tỉnh Lâm Đồng. Đêm khai mạc sẽ diễn ra vào tối 31-12-2011 nhằm tiễn đưa năm cũ và đón chào năm mới 2012. Hiện tại, TP. Đà Lạt đang khẩn trương chỉnh trang đô thị
Chi tiết ...


Điểm Tham Quan Du Lịch Đà Lạt
Thành phố trong mây. Đà Lạt của winds mát và nhiệt độ khí hậu, các kiến trúc Tiếng Pháp và cây thông cây xanh luôn riêng biệt này Little Paris từ nhiệt đới nóng và ẩm ướt Nam Việt Nam xung quanh

----------


## dlhoanggia

*Điểm Tham Quan Du Lịch Đà Lạt*


Thành  phố trong mây. Đà Lạt của winds mát và nhiệt độ khí hậu, các kiến trúc  Tiếng Pháp và cây thông cây xanh luôn riêng biệt này Little Paris từ  nhiệt đới nóng và ẩm ướt Nam Việt Nam xung quanh. Gần đây phát triển đô  thị và mở cửa của nhiều người mới giải Đà Lạt đã trở thành hiện đại hơn  và thuận tiện-du lịch trong mắt của một số, nhưng vẫn chưa lãng mạn  trong các lần xem của người khác. Mặc dù chưa phổ biến giữa các du khách  nước ngoài, Đà Lạt, vẫn là vẻ đẹp tự nhiên, của thành phố ngàn hoa, và  các điểm đến cho yêu trong mắt của người Việt Nam. 

Chợ Đà Lạt:

Năm  1929, một ngôi chợ bằng cây, lợp tôn gọi là “Chợ cây” được dựng lên tại  vị trí Rạp chiếu bóng 3 tháng 4 ở Khu Hòa Bình hiện nay.
Chùa Linh Phong:

Chùa  Sư nữ Linh Phong cách thành phố Đà Lạt khoảng 4km về hướng Đông Nam  (Trại Hầm). Chùa được xây dựng trên một đỉnh núi nhỏ cao vút ẩn hiện  giữa ngàn thông vi vu lộng gió.

Khởi  đầu, năm 1944, chùa là một niệm Phật đường mái tôle vách ván đơn sơ,  cheo leo trên chóp núi, do Hòa thượng Thích Bích Nguyên chủ trì.
Chùa Linh Sơn:

Cách  Hòa Bình hơn 700m về hướng Tây Bắc, chùa Linh Sơn được xây dựng trên  một ngọn đồi rộng khoảng 4ha trồng trà, cà phê, bạch đàn, thông, tùng,  trắc bách diệp, mai anh đào... Cảnh chùa trang nghiêm, cổ kính. Phía  trước sân chùa là bãi cỏ xanh với những luống hoa, tảng đá lớn, cụm sơn  giả giữa các hồ nước nhỏ.
Thiền Viện Trúc Lâm:

Nằm  trong khu vực khu du lịch Hồ Tuyền Lâm, du khách đến Thiền Viện Trúc  Lâm sẽ được chiêm ngưỡng một kiến trúc Tôn giáo được tọa lạc trên một  đỉnh đồi.

Núi Lang Biang:

Nói  đến núi non Đà Lạt, nhiều nhà nghiên cứu địa lý, lịch sử, dân tộc học  và cả khách du lịch đều nghĩ đến hai ngọn Lang Bian mà người Việt gọi là  Núi Bà và Núi Khổng Lồ (Nhút) cùng rặng Biđúp, mặc dù ngày nay Lang  Bian (Núi Bà) thuộc huyện Lạc Dương. Ông Khổng Lồ (Nhút) cũng thế, còn  rặng Biđúp thực tế ở Lạc Dương giáp giới với Thuận Hải. Riêng với hai  ngọn Lang Bian, các nhà nghiên cứu Pháp đã tìm hiểu khá nhiều, người  Việt đặt tên Núi Bà là về sau này.

----------


## usinvisaeb5

đẹp, thích nhất là dâu tươi  :Big Grin:

----------


## lovetravel

cảnh đẹp, đúng là Đà Lạt mộng mơ, nhìn dâu tây thích thế.

----------


## flameseo

ảnh đẹp quá, ban tự chụp hay sưu tầm vậy ^^

----------


## littlegirl

đà lạt đẹp quá đi mất

----------


## h20love

ôi, thơ mộng quá

----------


## hientran812

nhìn như mơ ấy nhỉ? ảo quá đi

----------


## hanoidauyeu345

Đẹp thơ mộng quá.

----------


## vaga_pro2006

Đồi Cù quá đẹp

----------

